# Prostatakrebs > Angehörigenforum >  Rudolf Stratmann ist nicht mehr unter uns

## Harald_1933

Liebe Forumsfreunde und stille Mitleser,

wie ich eben auf diesem: https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...9941#post99941 Wege erfahren habe, ist Rudolf am 21. Juni verstorben. Mein aufrichtiges Beileid gilt seiner Familie. Rudolf hat sich mit aller Energie der Idee der Selbsthilfe für Prostatakrebs verschrieben und sich verdient gemacht. Ich trauere um einen Mann, dessen Einsatz für die Selbsthilfe ich mehrfach an verschiedenen Treffs in Deutschland vor Ort erleben durfte.

Ein letzter Gruß 

Harald

P.S.: Auf dieses Vermächtnis: http://www.promann-hamburg.de/ wird man hoffentlich noch lange sich einklinken können!!

----------


## hartmuth

Liebe Forumsfreunde,
Rudolf wurde zu Jahresanfang ein Multiples Myelom diagnostiziert. Gegen diese heimtückische Knochenmarkserkrankung hatte er keine Chance. Mehrmals die Woche mußte er zur Dialyse und hatte mehrere harte Chemo-Behandlungen hinter sich. Er hat sich wacker geschlagen. Ich hatte zuletzt im April Kontakt mit ihm und bin von der jetztigen Nachricht sehr betroffen. Seinen Prostatakrebs hatte er zuletzt ganz gut im Griff.

----------


## Georg_

Ich kenne Rudolf nicht aber das Todesdatum ist auf dieser myprostate.eu Seite erwähnt. Deshalb hatte ich es in meinem Beitrag geschrieben.

Georg

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Hartmut,

was mich zusätzlich betroffen macht, ist die Tatsache, dass dem BPS und etlichen seiner SHG-Leiter bislang vom Ableben Rudolfs nichts bekannt war. Auch bei etlichen Telefongesprächen am heutigen Tage im näheren Umkreis von Hamburg, nachdem ich von einem Forumsuser telefonisch den Hinweis bekam, Rudolf wäre wohl verstorben und morgen würde ich mehr erfahren, war keine Bestätigung von kompetenter Stelle zu bekommen. Woher Georg_ die Info hatte, hatte er nicht verraten. Wie auch immer. Für mich unverständlich, dass jemand, der dem BPS jahrelang zur Verfügung stand, still und leise davon gehen konnte, ohne dass es bemerkt wurde. 

Herzliche Grüße 

Harasld

P.S.: Eben sehe ich, dass Georg die Todesnachricht unter www.myprostate.eu entdeckt hat. Wie ist das denn abgelaufen?. Wer hat das da eingestellt??

Das steht unter Rustra (Rudolf Stratmann) be www.myprostate.eu : 
*Ruhe in Frieden!* Gestorben:
 							21.06.2017

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Ich hatte öfter Kontakt mit Rudolf. Sein Wissen und Engagement für unsere Sache aber auch andere Themen waren schier unerschöpflich.

Ich bin bestürzt. Sein Ableben ist ein schwerer Verlust.

Wolfgang

----------


## LowRoad

Mensch Rudolf,
was für ein Schock gestern! Seine ProMann Seiten waren zu Beginn meiner PCA Karriere ein gerne genutztes Nachschlagewerk.

Persönlich trafen wir uns das erste mal bei den gut besuchten Patiententagen, die damals von Dr. Eichhorn in Planegg veranstaltet wurden. Dort lernte ich ein Truppe von engagierten PCA Betroffenen kennen, die sich in der Folgezeit öfters trafen, was schließlich zur Gründung eines Vereins führte. Dieser nahm dann doch viele sehr alternativ orientierte Mitglieder auf, und ich zog mich wieder zurück, verlor den Kontakt zu Rudolf.

Rudolf, machs gut!

----------


## Urologe

Auch ich habe Rudolf kennengelernt und mit ihm oft hart an der Sache diskutiert.

Von mir ebenfalls herzliches Beileid und die Hoffnung, das in HH jemand für die SHG in seine Fußstapfen treten kann (die recht groß sind)

----------


## RalfDm

Ich kannte Rudolf seit vielen Jahren, hatte aber nur sehr sporadisch Kontakt mit ihm. Er erinnerte mich in Manchem an Uwe Peters: Ein großes Wissen und Engagement, aber nicht immer pflegeleicht im Umgang. Jetzt hat er seine Ruhe gefunden. Mach's gut, RuStra!




> was mich zusätzlich betroffen macht, ist die Tatsache, dass dem BPS und etlichen seiner SHG-Leiter bislang vom Ableben Rudolfs nichts bekannt war.


Wenn Angehörige oder Weggefährten das Ableben eines Mitstreiters nicht melden, kann der BPS auch nicht reagieren.

Ralf

----------


## Harald_1933

> Wenn Angehörige oder Weggefährten das Ableben eines Mitstreiters nicht melden, kann der BPS auch nicht reagieren.


In der Tat ist das leider so, und meine spontane Formulierung klang doch wohl kaum wie Kritik, betroffen eben. Wenn nicht Georg, der Rudolf ja nie kennengelernt hatte, nicht wegen eines Links in Sachen Dendriten mehr zufällig den unter www.myprostate.eu bei Rustra eingestellten Hinweis auf das Ableben am 21. Juni 2017 gestoßen wäre, hätte wohl immer noch niemand erfahren, dass es Rudolf unter den Lebenden nicht mehr gibt. Ich hatte übrigens per PN an Rustra um Nachricht gebeten, wurde aber vom Forumsbetreiber aufgeklärt, dass das Postach voll belegt sei und keine weitere PN mehr angenommen werden kann. Auf meine E-Mail, die möglicherweise derjenige bekommen hat, der die Info unter www.myprostate.eu eingestellt hat, kam bislang keine Antwort, obwohl ich auch mit dieser E-Mail mein Beileid zum Ausdruck brachte.

Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*Abschiedsfeier für Rudolf Stratmann*

Manfred Seigis, mit dem ich heute telefonisch Kontakt aufgenommen habe und der zukünftig wohl die SHG ProMann Hamburg leiten wird, informierte wie folgt:

Die Abschiedsfeier mit anschließender Beisetzung der Urne ﬁndet am

*Montag, den 3. Juli 2017 um 15.00 Uhr

in der Kapelle 12 auf dem Friedhof Hamburg-Ohlsdorf statt.*

"Von Kränzen und Gestecken bitten wir abzusehen.

Wer seine Verbundenheit mit Rudolf zum Ausdruck bringen möchte, kann in seinem Sinn spenden:

GEmeinnütziges Netzwerk für UmweltKranke e.V. (GENUK e.V.), www.genuk-ev.de

Volksbank Bremen Nord e.G., IBAN: DE 94291903300340957000

Der Friedhof in Hamburg-Ohlsdorf ist mir als Hamburger mehr als geläufig, sind doch zahlreiche meiner Hamburger Familienangehörigen dort zur letzten Ruhe gebettet worden. Auch Rudolf wird dort die zuletzt vermisste Ruhe finden können.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

Rudolf und sein Wirken

In Anbetracht des Ablebens von unserem Forumsuser Rustra (Rudolf Stratmann) möchte ich noch darauf aufmerksam machen, dass Rudolf nicht nur die SHG ProMann: http://www.promann-hamburg.de/ jahrelang erfolgreich geführt hatte, sondern auch, wie nachfolgenden Links:

http://bnfpk.de/startseite.html

http://bnfpk.de/impressum.html

http://www.genuk-ev.de/mitglieder-von-genuk.html

zu entnehmen ist, noch an anderer Stelle aktiv bzw. Mitglied war.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hans-J.

Liebe Forumsleser,

ja, auch diese email von Nils - seinem Sohn - hat mich tief getroffen. Sein Wirken hat Harald dargelegt.
Besonders schmerzhaft, dass ich Ihn nicht begleiten kann. 

So bleiben meine Gedanken heute bei der Abschiedsfeier.
Besonders gilt meine Anteilnahme seinen Kindern, Freundinnen und Freunde zu denen er sich sehr verbunden fühlte.

Hans-J.



PS
Vielleicht gelingt es einem, sein Bild aus der Traueranzeige einzuscannen und hier einzustellen.

----------


## RalfDm

> Vielleicht gelingt es einem, sein Bild aus der Traueranzeige einzuscannen und hier einzustellen.


Das ist ohne Zustimmung der Angehörigen unzulässig, also bleiben lassen!

Ralf

----------


## Stefanie

Ich habe leider heute erst vom Tod Rudolfs erfahren. Er war mir eine große Stütze und Hilfe. Danke! Ruhe in Frieden.
Liebe Grüße Stefanie

----------

